# First Fatty - Venison (Qview)



## okbeard1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Basic Fatty - Venison with egg, cheese, peppers & onions, jalepenos...

I "halved" them, so instead of one large, I have two small - one for hubby and one for his partner.  I don't like bacon, sausage or eggs, so I can't tell you what they taste like, but they look good!  These will be great to freeze and let him take camping.  Definitely won't be my last.

Smoked @ 250 for 2 hours with cherry & hickory w/just a bit of hickory charcoal, too.

Spiced up (garlic powder, paprika, coarse ground black pepper), and just added jalepenos, ready to roll








Wrapped and chilled for a bit (since they were small, I was afraid they'd fall apart before I got them to the smoker)







Finished -


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like they came out perfect -- awesome 1st try!!

Also, I can't say that I've ever met anyone who doesn't like bacon, sausage, and eggs.  That's like 3/5 of my whole diet!


----------



## okbeard1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Strange, I know - but growing up, we never had "beef", we raised hogs, and I helped slaughter, etc (that still doesn't bother me), but I think I ate enough bacon & sausage during my first 15 years to last me a life time.  Actually, until I smoked them a few months ago, I didn't like pork chops, either.   I've now smoked them about 5 times, so I'm making progress. 

I'm liking the pork chops now, so perhaps there is still hope for the sausage, bacon, and eggs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, I do like Blue & Gold sausage in cheese dip, does that count? lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes mam you did one great job on theose fatties and some sausage too. Now that's a great wife that would smoke something for her husband that she doesn't like. Now the dislike of bacon could really hurt you here for most things taste much better with bacon on them. Now that would really suck for me to not like bacon, sausage, and some eggs too. HONEY where's the gun.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I think that if you cured and smoked your own bacon and sausage then it would bring you back over!


----------



## okbeard1 (Jul 5, 2010)

My husband is always saying I'm trying to feed him "healthy" stuff (you know - things that aren't in the woods that require killing!) and swears I'm to get the gun when all he can eat is oatmeal, so I hear ya!

Just so everyone knows, I can deal with the FLAVOR of a good smoky bacon - just don't like to eat the bacon.  I always wrap stuff and bake/smoke it with bacon (corn, zucchini, etc)....

I think my husband's lucky, too, lol - we've been married almost 20 years and he's never grilled or smoked anything as long as we've been together.  He can fry some mean catfish, tho!   I tend to try more "different" things than my husband.  I will try anything, and like MOST things (sushi, raw oysters, goat, barbacoa, tripe, tongue...heck, I even love brussel sprouts, lol) 

Love the forum, and always get new ideas - will try many of them, keepers or not!  Thanks for all the input :)


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 5, 2010)

okbeard1 said:


> My husband is always saying I'm trying to feed him "healthy" stuff (you know - things that aren't in the woods that require killing!) and swears I'm to get the gun when all he can eat is oatmeal, so I hear ya!
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I can deal with the FLAVOR of a good smoky bacon - just don't like to eat the bacon.  I always wrap stuff and bake/smoke it with bacon (corn, zucchini, etc)....
> 
> ...


eek, if you eating tripe and tongue(not sure what barbacoa is but it sounds equally as bad), brussel sprouts are the least of your worries


----------

